# Question on these items ?



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello hobby talk fellows, I recently purchased these for and seen the chaparral loose with no decals and the vette had side pipes missing and they with out the set was not included. What do you think these are worth always curious to hear from you guys and finally their are a few stickers that do not belong what's the best way to get them off.


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

*Cars*

I don't know about removing the decals but the cars might be worth 10.00 each.

Tom


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Weird I thought they'd be worth more


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Weird I thought they'd be worth more


try an ear swab & rubbing alcohol... then touch up w/ Future ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Are your cars using the TycoPro Chassis or a Curvehugger Chassis ? The value of THOSE CARS will be affected by the Chassis type, the TP's will be worth more.
As for the Sticker/Decal removal, first try scratching them off with a fingernail, then clean up any residue that remains with a very mild solvent or just dampen a cotton swab with dish washing liquid w/water, but be careful around those OEM #66 Decals


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Ralphie curve huggers came with them but I have tyco pros chassis as well what would you value them at with tyco pro chassis?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

If you are asking what their value would be, selling individually on the open market with TycoPro Chassis ? I'd look at the Completed Auction Prices listed on Ebay, to see their current market value. BUT, they are both fairly common Body styles(Not the high $$ ones), so don't compare apples to oranges, ie- find "like" Bodies to compare. Off the top of my head though, I'd say $25 -$30 each(w/TP Chassis).


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

You know ralph I appreciate the answer as usual I once in a while after a lot of debate humming and hawing will sell or trade the odd car but I keep as many as possible . Must be a disease I finally moved into my new place and am in the process of unpacking my stuff and I've already had to dedicate one full crawl space to stuff I have no room for I keep say ing I'll sell it or I have these grand illusions of opening a stall at the local flea market to sell but never have, I want to do a slot show for the reason of expand the hobby but who am I kidding I'll just end up buying from the start.


----------

